# Nitrate Spike



## dmackey (Jan 26, 2010)

my tank has been cycled for over a month with all 0 readings. did a water test today and noticed my nitrate level is at 10ppm all of a sudden just wondering how can i fix that and what may have caused the sudden change ? only new thing i have done was build a closed top canopy . it was at zero 2days ago just before i built my canopy. any suggestions ?


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

10 nitrates is low. It would be next to impossible to have 0 nitrates without a ton of plants or a constant drip system.

I would taked it as a good thing since it proves your tank is cycled well.

Don't be worried man. You're doing great job by the looks of it. Anything under 20 is excellent.


----------



## dmackey (Jan 26, 2010)

aight cool i thought all my readings were suppose to stay a 0 once tank is cycled. cool


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

Yep, Just ammo and nitrite at 0. Under 20 nitrate is great, under 40 is still plenty good, and over 80 is getting pretty iffy.

It's great that you asked though. Keep up the great work.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

just to clarify the rest of your readings are still 0 correct? ammonia is 0 and nitrites are 0 and nitrates are 10 right? just wanted to make sure because if that is the case the tank is cycled now but was not cycled before. plowboy is giving you the good info. just need to make sure everything else is still 0.


----------



## dmackey (Jan 26, 2010)

yea thanks for the follow up everything else is still at 0.


----------

